# Signature doesn't work



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

We have had a signature for a long time. So, today I went to change it. After I made a change, we have no more signature. I can't seem to get it to work. We see everyone else's signature.

Any tricks to this?

T

ETA - it seems to work now. I guess you have to make a post for the new signature to take effect. -- Mods, feel free to delete this post.


----------

